# Verdolina:"Arnault - Milan sempre più vicini".



## admin (1 Giugno 2020)

Marco Verdolina, giornalista di Sportitalia e Telenova, intervistato da CalcioStyile ha parlato del futuro del club rossonero e di Arnault. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"I contatti tra il magnate francese ed Elliott non si sono mai spenti. La settimana scorsa a Milano si è entrato nel vivo della cessione del club: il Milan e Arnault sono sempre più vicini. Se la trattativa non si è ancora conclusa è per via della pandemia da coronavirus, altrimenti i rossoneri avrebbero avuto già un nuovo proprietario".


----------



## 6milan (1 Giugno 2020)

nel Milan la pandemia dura da 10 anni


----------



## iceman. (1 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Verdolina, giornalista di Sportitalia e Telenova, intervistato da CalcioStyile ha parlato del futuro del club rossonero e di Arnault. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"I contatti tra il magnate francese ed Elliott non si sono mai spenti. La settimana scorsa a Milano si è entrato nel vivo della cessione del club: il Milan e Arnault sono sempre più vicini. Se la trattativa non si è ancora conclusa è per via della pandemia da coronavirus, altrimenti i rossoneri avrebbero avuto già un nuovo proprietario".



Blablabla...
"Ehhh non possono uscire allo scoperto così" cit


----------



## kipstar (1 Giugno 2020)

resto perplesso


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Verdolina, giornalista di Sportitalia e Telenova, intervistato da CalcioStyile ha parlato del futuro del club rossonero e di Arnault. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"I contatti tra il magnate francese ed Elliott non si sono mai spenti. La settimana scorsa a Milano si è entrato nel vivo della cessione del club: il Milan e Arnault sono sempre più vicini. Se la trattativa non si è ancora conclusa è per via della pandemia da coronavirus, altrimenti i rossoneri avrebbero avuto già un nuovo proprietario".



Insomma questa pandemia rimarrà sempre più nella storia per aver evitato eventi altrettanto storici: 1 il mitologico "passaggio di proprietà" del Milan, evento della tradizione popolare che viene mandato in scena ogni anno con attori diversi, tipo i cortei storici delle varie città italiane; 2 il ritorno di Mirabelli al ruolo di DS.
Vediamo quali altri eventi ha evitato o rinviato.


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Giugno 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Insomma questa pandemia rimarrà sempre più nella storia per aver evitato eventi altrettanto storici: *1 il mitologico "passaggio di proprietà" del Milan, evento della tradizione popolare che viene mandato in scena ogni anno con attori diversi, tipo i cortei storici delle varie città italiane*; 2 il ritorno di Mirabelli al ruolo di DS.
> Vediamo quali altri eventi ha evitato o rinviato.



Applausi.


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Verdolina, giornalista di Sportitalia e Telenova, intervistato da CalcioStyile ha parlato del futuro del club rossonero e di Arnault. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"I contatti tra il magnate francese ed Elliott non si sono mai spenti. La settimana scorsa a Milano si è entrato nel vivo della cessione del club: il Milan e Arnault sono sempre più vicini. Se la trattativa non si è ancora conclusa è per via della pandemia da coronavirus, altrimenti i rossoneri avrebbero avuto già un nuovo proprietario".



Il problema è che Arnault non può venire in Lombardia per la chiusura dei confini regionali.
E così anche Silv, ehm, Singer.
Ma sono lì che trepidano, eh...
Lo sanno tutti - pure a Sportitalia - che gli affari si fanno di persona, con una stretta di mano e quindi si tratta di un'attività da fare in presenza.

Maledetto virus!11!1!


----------



## Raryof (1 Giugno 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Insomma questa pandemia rimarrà sempre più nella storia per aver evitato eventi altrettanto storici: 1 il mitologico "passaggio di proprietà" del Milan, evento della tradizione popolare che viene mandato in scena ogni anno con attori diversi, tipo i cortei storici delle varie città italiane; 2 il ritorno di Mirabelli al ruolo di DS.
> Vediamo quali altri eventi ha evitato o rinviato.



Se prendi come data il 2015 (quando partì il circo Giannino con spettacoli in tutta Italia sulla presunta cessione del Milan a mirabolanti ricconi) sono 5 anni di vuoto che forse diventeranno 10 solo per arrivare ad una cessione definitiva del club, passando da cinesi finti e strozzini anonimi, proroghe, cauti ottimismi, Baselli.
Quella della pandemia è una chicca per pochi, mancata cessione per pandemia globale... che bel circo, anzi, più fake del circo Orfei...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Verdolina, giornalista di Sportitalia e Telenova, intervistato da CalcioStyile ha parlato del futuro del club rossonero e di Arnault. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"I contatti tra il magnate francese ed Elliott non si sono mai spenti. La settimana scorsa a Milano si è entrato nel vivo della cessione del club: il Milan e Arnault sono sempre più vicini. Se la trattativa non si è ancora conclusa è per via della pandemia da coronavirus, altrimenti i rossoneri avrebbero avuto già un nuovo proprietario".



Magari, ma non mi illudo più.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Verdolina, giornalista di Sportitalia e Telenova, intervistato da CalcioStyile ha parlato del futuro del club rossonero e di Arnault. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"I contatti tra il magnate francese ed Elliott non si sono mai spenti. La settimana scorsa a Milano si è entrato nel vivo della cessione del club: il Milan e Arnault sono sempre più vicini. Se la trattativa non si è ancora conclusa è per via della pandemia da coronavirus, altrimenti i rossoneri avrebbero avuto già un nuovo proprietario".



PandemiLaN.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Giugno 2020)

se buonanotte..


----------



## Goro (1 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Verdolina, giornalista di Sportitalia e Telenova, intervistato da CalcioStyile ha parlato del futuro del club rossonero e di Arnault. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"I contatti tra il magnate francese ed Elliott non si sono mai spenti. La settimana scorsa a Milano si è entrato nel vivo della cessione del club: il Milan e Arnault sono sempre più vicini. Se la trattativa non si è ancora conclusa è per via della pandemia da coronavirus, altrimenti i rossoneri avrebbero avuto già un nuovo proprietario".



Non credo proprio, ad ogni articolo di questo tipo il solitamente silente Elliott si affretta ogni volta a ricordare che non cederà prima di tre-cinque anni e prima di aver riportato il club in alto bla bla stadio bla...


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> PandemiLaN.



aahahahahah 
Tu sei un grande.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Verdolina, giornalista di Sportitalia e Telenova, intervistato da CalcioStyile ha parlato del futuro del club rossonero e di Arnault. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"I contatti tra il magnate francese ed Elliott non si sono mai spenti. La settimana scorsa a Milano si è entrato nel vivo della cessione del club: il Milan e Arnault sono sempre più vicini. Se la trattativa non si è ancora conclusa è per via della pandemia da coronavirus, altrimenti i rossoneri avrebbero avuto già un nuovo proprietario".



La verità è ben lontana dalle parole di questo sconosciuto. Purtroppo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2020)

Io sono convinto che questa cessione avverrà


----------



## mil77 (1 Giugno 2020)

Arriva adesso dopo che è uscito un articolo che riportava che il seguito alla pandemia aveva perso una marea di soldi...è proprio adatto al Milan...prima frase scusate ho perso tanto in borsa e non posso investire...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Giugno 2020)

E chi ci crede.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che questa cessione avverrà



Fixed.



Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che questa *retro*cessione avverrà


----------



## __king george__ (1 Giugno 2020)

io sto aspettando ancora il "Libanese" di Crudeli...


----------



## DMC (1 Giugno 2020)

Ma non avete capito.. intendono dire che Arnault vuole comprare casa a Nizza e quindi ora e' piu' vicino a Milano...
Tutto qui


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Giugno 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se prendi come data il 2015 (quando partì il circo Giannino con spettacoli in tutta Italia sulla presunta cessione del Milan a mirabolanti ricconi) sono 5 anni di vuoto che forse diventeranno 10 solo per arrivare ad una cessione definitiva del club, *passando da cinesi finti e strozzini anonimi, proroghe, cauti ottimismi, Baselli.*
> Quella della pandemia è una chicca per pochi, mancata cessione per pandemia globale... che bel circo, anzi, più fake del circo Orfei...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Giugno 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io sto aspettando ancora il "Libanese" di Crudeli...



Forse si riferiva a questo "Libanese"


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Verdolina, giornalista di Sportitalia e Telenova, intervistato da CalcioStyile ha parlato del futuro del club rossonero e di Arnault. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"I contatti tra il magnate francese ed Elliott non si sono mai spenti. La settimana scorsa a Milano si è entrato nel vivo della cessione del club: il Milan e Arnault sono sempre più vicini. Se la trattativa non si è ancora conclusa è per via della pandemia da coronavirus, altrimenti i rossoneri avrebbero avuto già un nuovo proprietario".



Pandemia del Coronavirus is the new "Lo stato cinese ha bloccato l'uscita dei capitali all'estero, altrimenti il Milan sarebbe già di Jack Ma"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se prendi come data il 2015 (quando partì il circo Giannino con spettacoli in tutta Italia sulla presunta cessione del Milan a mirabolanti ricconi) sono 5 anni di vuoto che forse diventeranno 10 solo per arrivare ad una cessione definitiva del club, passando da cinesi finti e strozzini anonimi, proroghe, cauti ottimismi, Baselli.
> Quella della pandemia è una chicca per pochi, mancata cessione per pandemia globale... che bel circo, anzi, più fake del circo Orfei...



Se ci pensi c’è qualcosa di diabolico in tutto questo. Viene proprio da chiedersi, senza retorica nè vittimismo, che cosa quarzo abbiamo fatto per meritarcelo.

Anche il fatto che sembriamo attirare solo individui improbabili come il muso giallo lavapiatti e ora il rabbino usuraio, come se fossimo degli stracci inservibili...

Boh...


----------



## Miro (1 Giugno 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io sto aspettando ancora il "Libanese" di Crudeli...



Il "libanese" è il surrogato del mitologico al-Maktoum che doveva comprarci 10 anni fa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2020)

Miro ha scritto:


> Il "libanese" è il surrogato del mitologico al-Maktoum che doveva comprarci 10 anni fa.



Chissà se finirà mai, tutto questo, o se nel 2037 saremo ancora lì a ricordare Atene.


----------



## Tobi (1 Giugno 2020)

e si certo, con la crisi globale che ha colpito tutti i settori, gli imprenditori pensano a comprare squadre di calcio.... giornalai....


----------



## __king george__ (2 Giugno 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Forse si riferiva a questo "Libanese"



ahahhaha

ma cos'è la serie? perché mi sono visto il film e basta...dove il libanese era Favino

mi sa che dovrò colmare la lacuna e guardarmela


----------



## Julian4674 (2 Giugno 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ahahhaha
> 
> ma cos'è la serie? perché mi sono visto il film e basta...dove il libanese era Favino
> 
> mi sa che dovrò colmare la lacuna e guardarmela



è la serie, anzi 2 serie, ed è bellissima soprattutto la prima dove si racconta la scalata al potere, guardale non te ne pentirai

per fortuna che tra poco si gioca e la smetteranno con tutte queste perculate
fuori da milanello possono mettere il cartello " il club più perculato al mondo"


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Verdolina, giornalista di Sportitalia e Telenova, intervistato da CalcioStyile ha parlato del futuro del club rossonero e di Arnault. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"I contatti tra il magnate francese ed Elliott non si sono mai spenti. La settimana scorsa a Milano si è entrato nel vivo della cessione del club: il Milan e Arnault sono sempre più vicini. Se la trattativa non si è ancora conclusa è per via della pandemia da coronavirus, altrimenti i rossoneri avrebbero avuto già un nuovo proprietario".



Si slitta causa virus ma filtra ottimismo. Nel frattempo mercato bloccato/concordato. -avemaria del tifoso rossonero-


----------



## Djici (2 Giugno 2020)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> per fortuna che tra poco si gioca e la smetteranno con tutte queste perculate



Non cambierà nulla. Continueranno.


----------



## Route66 (2 Giugno 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ahahhaha
> 
> ma cos'è la serie? perché mi sono visto il film e basta...dove il libanese era Favino
> 
> mi sa che dovrò colmare la lacuna e guardarmela



La serie è molto più bella del film, guardatela e non te ne pentirai!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Giugno 2020)

Arnault avrà smentito 1734 volte, LVMH Italia ha anche fatto un comunicato stampa. Chissà cosa deve fare per smentire. Robe da matti


----------



## mabadi (2 Giugno 2020)

Arnault prenderebbe Guardiola come allenatore non Ragnarök. Quindi anche sperare equivale a perdere tempo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Magari, ma non mi illudo più.



Siamo in due..

Se succede bene, altrimenti meglio non essersi fatti chissà quali seghe mentali per nulla..


----------

